
Our New Pricing and the Evolution of Bitcasa - driverdan
http://blog.bitcasa.com/2013/11/19/our-new-pricing-and-the-evolution-of-bitcasa/
======
driverdan
From day one Bitcasa has emphasized unlimited storage for all users. Looks
like they couldn't pull it off despite all their boasting and promises. Either
that or this is a money grab.

------
nzeribe
Apparently they just secured an $11m round of funding, but the investors might
as well have burned their money. Their sole differentiator was the promise
they couldn't keep: infinite storage. Now they have introduced "new and
exciting" features (like a 10x price hike) all that is left is alpha-quality
software that leaves you unsure if your back-ups are actually backed-up,
rather than corrupted. Bitcasa is on Death Watch. They are a joke.

